# Custody advice - 800 calorie restrictive diet!



## Brinkle13 (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello, 

I am 33M in Michigan. I have a 5 year old daughter who lives primarily with her mom (we are divorced). Our daughter has a tad bit of baby weight but nothing extreme. We have worked over the years to make proper health decisions and have made great progress with getting her BMI in line. 

I recently learned that her mom has our daughter on a 800-900 restrictive diet and weighs her every single day. Once I learned of this my heart has been seriously grieved for our daughter. I have serious concerns that this will lead to eating disorders and worse problems in the future. 

Since her mother wouldn't hear my concerns, I talked to our daughter's pediatrician who confirmed my concerns and said these can cause serious psychological issues like eating disorders. 

My daughter's mom is very strong-headed so I am wondering if a court would consider this grounds to switch custody should her mom not be willing to listen to common sense. It's not the route I want to go but my biggest concern is my daughter's well being (including psychologically) and her mom isn't listening to me or the doctor.

Any advise?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How many calories a day should your daughter be eating at this point?

How many days a week do you have your daughter?


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

I definitely think the calorie restrictions and weight ins are too much for a 5 year old. 

One of my female friends grew up watching and copying her mom dieting etc and has suffered from a variety of eating disorders and definitely body dysmorphia. 

It would be much better if you both came up with a healthy diet and lifestyle plan together as parents and it would not only benefit your child, but you both as parents would be following a healthy lifestyle too. So that way it's not so drastic for the child. 

Have you visited a medical dietician? 

I would strongly advise both of you as parents to go and get all the information you can for the best interest of your child. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

A five year old shouldn't need this if she has a good diet and lots of exercise.


----------

